# It's gonna be a good year for pheasants!!!



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

said no one in utah


----------



## pudel (Apr 3, 2011)

Ya it is in North Dakota where I am working. Just shot two in about 15 min of being out in the field. Don't mind the 100 + that flush 200 yards out.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

I'm jealous pudel!!! Last pheasant I shot was 7 years ago. Haven't chased them since. Utah has a lot to offer with other game, so I don't whine too much about pheasants, but it sure would be nice if there were more.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I have seen a lot of pheasants this year. I watched 20+ roosters fly out of a field when I was deer hunting last weekend. I am ready, bring it on.


----------



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

granted "good years for pheasants" and the word "utah" cant legally be mentioned in the same sentence, however, i have seen more birds this year than in many years so who knows it might actually be "poor to fair" by utah standards, which would be an improvement over the past 10 years or so.


----------



## Mallardhead12 (Oct 17, 2011)

I have a secret "X" spot. :twisted: ... thats about 50 yards from the nearest house. -/MH12


----------



## Flyfishn247 (Oct 2, 2007)

For the last 3 or 4 years I have limited out every time I go out. It is not like 25 years ago, but if you have a good dog and you go places other hunters overlook, you would be surprised at what flushes up.


----------

